# Mohonk p offering great stuff for poor



## ScottySkis (Jul 13, 2021)

Mohonk Preserve is excited to offer Family Equity Days for New York State SNAP & EBT recipients to bring up to 8 family members into the great outdoors! Each Family Equity Day offers free 90 minute, back-to-nature themed programs, expertly guided by a professional Environmental Educator. Offered on two days in July and two days in August, choose from a variety of experiences to best meet your family’s interests! 

For more information visit: https://www.mohonkpreserve.org/what-we-do/environmental-education/family-equity-days.html


----------



## dblskifanatic (Jul 14, 2021)

That is nice but how many will take advantage if it and once they got a taste of it will they keep it up.  You can do a lot of this stuff for free everyday. I am going to leave it at that!


----------

